# DNM: Eggs for dogs: Safe or Not?



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Eggs for dogs: Safe or Not? | Dogs Naturally Magazine

Eggs are an excellent source of protein!

Bet you’ve heard that more than once.

And how many times have you seen someone on TV cracking an egg or two into a cup and chugging it down before a jog? All – The – Time!!

So if raw eggs are so good for humans, are they just as good for our dogs?

Eggs For Dogs?

There are plenty of skeptics and naysayers who argue against feeding eggs to dogs. They say eggs are too high in cholesterol, can cause allergies, carry the risk of salmonella and can cause a biotin deficiency.

Well, we’d like to take a crack at proving them wrong.

For starters, there is an abundance of nutrients jam-packed inside every egg.

One egg provides plenty of:

• Vitamin A
• Riboflavin
• Folate
• Vitamin B12
• Iron
• Selenium
• Fatty acids

In addition to that list – and it bears repeating – protein!

Eggs are a fantastic source of protein that is as good for your canine as it is for you. And what’s most important is that eggs are the most complete source of protein on the planet! They contain all of the essential protein building blocks called amino acids, in the best ratios.

As for the concerns about cholesterol, dogs don’t suffer the same arterial damage from cholesterol we humans do; in fact, the cholesterol in egg yolks contributes to healthy, shiny coats.

And as for the fear of biotin deficiency, egg whites contain avidin, which is a biotin inhibitor. Biotin is one of the B vitamins and is important for cellular growth, fatty acid metabolism and good skin and coat. Biotin deficiencies are quite rare and it would take a huge amount of eggs to cause one.

But here’s the best part …

Egg yolks are really high in biotin, so as long as you feed the entire egg, there’s no need to worry.

Which Is More Important: The Chicken Or The Egg?

Despite all the goodness that eggs contain, the way we prepare them, and where they come from makes a huge difference in just how healthy those eggs really are.

Before you buy your dozen, consider the following:

What are the chickens eating?

What mother hen puts in her body affects her baby … aka the egg, in this case.

And what is put into most hens is something called soy.

As a concerned dog owner, you may already know that soy can lead to a multitude of health problems. Soy can cause allergy symptoms in your dog and some studies have shown that eating soy can cause various other health issues, including reproductive and growth problems, thyroid and liver disease … all of which are due to something called isoflavones (which are are estrogen-like compounds found in soy).

How do you know if the eggs you’re feeding your dog come from hens that are fed soy?

Ideally, you’ll find some nice free range, grass-fed chickens who are eating just what nature intended for them to eat! If you can’t find these super healthy birds, then find a local farmer and ask what he’s feeding his birds. If he’s feeding them right, he’ll be happy to share that information with you.

How have the hens been handled?

Did you know that most commercial hens are fed genetically modified feed? This means that your eggs may contain foreign DNA and toxins.

If that wasn’t bad enough, some farmers inject their chickens with synthetic female estrogen hormones for quicker development. The quicker the development, the faster these hens produce, and the faster farmers can get their dozens to the shelf. These chickens then pass their toxic modifications down to their unprocessed offspring.

Not exactly a natural and healthy feast for your pet.

So when you’re shopping for your dog’s eggs, look for the GMO Free sign at your local farmer’s market, and speak up … ask where and how those hens are raised!

Crack the cooked egg habit!

It may sound tastier to cook up an egg rather than having your dog shoot it down raw. But the superior nutrients the egg provides, dwindle once they’re put in the pan. Cooking up an egg will reduce and denature the necessary nutrients your dog needs, so it’s best served up raw!

What about salmonella?

If you’re still scared off by salmonella, pet nutrition expert Kymythy Schultze CN AHI has some words of wisdom for you:


“It’s extremely unlikely that you’ll find salmonella inside an egg that has not had its shell cracked or broken. Scientists estimate that the chance of salmonella bacteria being inside an intact egg to be about 0.005%.”

Don’t be scared off by the Debbie Downers … raw eggs are a nutritious and delicious source of protein to feed to your pet.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

LOL, Christie, this article is right up my alley as I feel like I'm the "egg pusher" around here! I will say though I lightly scramble the eggs I feed--usually in a bit of coconut oil. I'm sure feeding raw is fine as well--it's a personal preference.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

BG loves scrambled eggs but she has trained her grandpa well on how the Diva likes them. 

Scrambled well done and mixed well no white showing. If it is not mixed proper she will pull out any white pieces lol


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Huly said:


> BG loves scrambled eggs but she has trained her grandpa well on how the Diva likes them.
> 
> Scrambled well done and mixed well no white showing. If it is not mixed proper she will pull out any white pieces lol


That's hilarious--and so diva!!! Lulu LOVES scrambled eggs.:love4:


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Huly said:


> BG loves scrambled eggs but she has trained her grandpa well on how the Diva likes them.
> 
> Scrambled well done and mixed well no white showing. If it is not mixed proper she will pull out any white pieces lol


Kerri is the same way! Cooked or raw the egg has to be mixed up really good or she will only eat yolk. The other two I give eggs raw and in the shell, they crack and eat the inside out. Kerri just has to be a diva!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Ha Ha Ha 

BG it a total Diva Drama Queen! 

Her and Kerri would get a long well


----------

